# Remove left chest embroidery?



## kebwoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all, I have a customer who would like left chest embroidery removed and restitched. They are bringing to be a sweatshirt with lettering they need taken out and replaced with other lettering, same spot. Has anyone done this? I cannot get a replacement sweatshirt so I am very hesitant to take this job but do want to help them out. I will attach pictures of the inside and outside of what needs to be removed. Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## 4 the Team (May 31, 2013)

If that is all embroidery and nor a patch, the garment will likely be destroyed removing the stitching. We occasionally remove names for people, I would not even consider touching that one.


----------



## atc44278 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's ugly. I was going to suggest the Peggy Stitch Eraser but I think that's to big of a job for removal. I would say pass. In the end I think you will just damage the pull over and the customer won't be happy. Good Luck!


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

I have removed a similar design on a Backpack it worked out but I wouldn't try it with a shirt.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

peggy's stitch eraser for the name. forget about the patch looking thing, that will never come off.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it just the right chest design "Captain/EMT" that you need to remove? You said left chest but the photos indicate the RC name. You might be able to remove that but chances are the material will be weakened. Having white thread on top also makes it harder. If you can embroider a slightly larger patch with the name and sew that on top that might work. Personally I don't get involved with these jobs. I did a couple early on and decided it just wasn't worth it. Customers don't understand how much time is involved and how easily the garment can be ruined. 

If you go ahead and try to remove the stitching and weaken the fabric or get a small hole there is a product, I believe its called "Stitch Witch" (purchase at fabric store) that will allow you to fuse a piece of fabric to cover the hole and then you can embroider that. I've used that process a few times and it works great. You do need an iron to apply heat. Also, if the fabric is weakened I would use black backing. If you get a small hole when embroidering no one will notice.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

I am assuming it's the right chest. We did about 130 of very similar tactical pull overs with a full left chest and namedrops on the right for a local fire department recently. Very difficult to keep in the hoop if you don't have Mighty Hoops (which we don't).

The fabric is more delicate than you might think. We had at least 3 of the 130 fall out of the hoop while sewing. Using a stitch eraser we were able to remove the stitches with out major damage to the garment. Take your time and you'll be fine. Re-hooping and aligning the new namedrop over the old can be a challenge. Take your time and you'll be fine. It's a great learning experience


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

I dont think you can remove it but May be a big patch can help you over the embroidery but that look ugly


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Just don't


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with a big patch over the embroidery. 

What I would charge to even try to remove that, they'd be better off buying a new garment and having it decorated. Maybe even two. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## and3008 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sometimes removing names or even larger wide lettering can be done with Peggy's Stitch Eraser, but you're still going to be left with needle holes. The logo you have looks almost like a patch. Wouldn't be worth the effort - I'm seeing a big hole after your done. Sometimes you just have to say "no". Just my two cents.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm pretty new to embroidery so I have messed up a few times and rather than a peggy's stitch remover I used a mustache trimmer to cut the stitching from the back side. Leave the backing there and carefully cut the back side of the stitching and most of it will come out. Ties stitches are tougher and may need to be hand picked or left and sewn over. I had to do this on a fancy Nike jacket/hoodie and managed to survive. It will be very time consuming but with care I bet it's possible.


----------



## kebwoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all!

Thanks a million for all the replies! For some reason I did not receive emails from forum letting me know I had any replies (which I used to get??) so I assumed I didn't have any. Just checked and am so happy for all the responses--thanks!

I guess I should have been more specific but the stitching they want to remove is the lettering not the patch. They want to take out the CAPTAIN/EMT and replace it with a name. I have never used a stitch eraser and will have to google this and see what it is. Possibly that will be good but I am thinking maybe creating an applique of the name to sew over might be better? Thing is, I've never done an applique/patch. I am completely new to this.

The sweatshirt is for my cousin's fire department chief and I really don't want to screw it up. Leaning toward not doing it but can anyone tell me about applique/patches? I would need to know from the start. I use Wilcom and I wouldn't know where to begin.

Thanks again for all the replies, I love the forum!

Erin


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

kebwoo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thanks a million for all the replies! For some reason I did not receive emails from forum letting me know I had any replies (which I used to get??) so I assumed I didn't have any. Just checked and am so happy for all the responses--thanks!
> 
> ...


On the ones that we did the customer (fire dept) misspelled 3 names. We offered to remove the names and resew them with the understanding that there may be some damage to the garment from the stitch removal. They opted to have 3 new garments done.

My plan was to remove them with a stitch eraser and redo the names a little bigger than the old ones in an attempt to cover any damage. I think I could have pulled it off just fine *shrug*


----------



## ecampbell (Jul 14, 2010)

Personally, I'm still an old-school razor blade guy when it comes to removing names. If you are careful and shave parallel to the backing and shave off the bobbin thread, it will pull out like a dream. The only thing that is sincerely difficult tends to be any tie-in and tie-off stitching, but those are a pain no matter what method you use. I'm not sure how you will avoid seeing some of the scarring, even if you increase the name size, but hitting the garment with some steam after the name removal can help relax it a bit and smooth out the area before you stitch. If you have any, use black stabilizer; it can make the finished look a little more forgiving.


----------



## chrisstitches (Sep 19, 2007)

kebwoo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Thanks a million for all the replies! For some reason I did not receive emails from forum letting me know I had any replies (which I used to get??) so I assumed I didn't have any. Just checked and am so happy for all the responses--thanks!
> 
> ...



Piece of cake, carefully use a stitch eraser, slow is your friend or just use a seam ripper from the back side. Carefully pick out any underlay. Be sure to measure carefully to get exact placement and sizing. You'll be good to go.


----------



## Adobepj (Jul 24, 2008)

Try using a ladies personal shaver!!! I've been using stitch eraser/ outliners for years but the personal shaver is twice as fast and easier.


----------



## chrisstitches (Sep 19, 2007)

Any particular brand, model #?


----------



## Adobepj (Jul 24, 2008)

Not really any special brand. You can even use the disposal Bic razors (like you shave your legs with) The personal ones work better because they aren't as wide.


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree with everyone that would say Just Don't, and pass on the job. If you do it, you will realize you will never make money on a job like this and the risk of ruining the garment is very high.

We don't remove anyone else's stitching, only our own mistakes, and have had many times that we end up buying a new garment anyway.

If you are crazy enough to take on a job like this, MAKE THE CUSTOMER SIGN A RELEASE FOR THE GARMENT. We do this for EVERY garment brought in to our shop no matter if we are embroidering, screen printing, digital printing, or applying vinyl, and it says that we WON'T replace their garment if it is ruined in our equipment. If you are foolish and do not do this, you may end up PAYING for the privilege of doing this job when you have to replace the garment (and do you have the digitized file for the right chest design??).

This may sound harsh, but we are in the business to make money by serving our customer's needs. We would not be in business long if we spent the time it takes to remove embroidery and then restitch it for a price that the customer would think reasonable. I wouldn't charge less than $50 to change that name, and $75 would probably be more reasonable. The customer probably expects $12.

We've had every crazy request possible. People have come in with distressed (from wear) vinyl designs and want us to reapply vinyl over it (not our original work). "Can't you just go over it?"
We've had people ask us to remove vinyl names and put a new name on it.
We've had people ask us to put a block of vinyl over an existing name/number and change it. Sometimes the original is screen print.
We've had the same requests for embroidery re-do work.

We refuse most all of it. We are not a patch/repair shop. We do new work on new garments.

One day I was insane and felt sorry for a guy who wanted a vinyl number added to his jersey (Make a 5 a 15, or something like that). It took me longer to match the font and size than the whole job was worth, and we charge hefty fees when doing stuff like this. If you start this line of work, it's all you'll be doing.

Think of it this way, if ANYTHING goes wrong with that garment (cut a hole, old stitch holes show, misaligned new letters - crooked, or off left/right, up/down - thread color doesn't match... on and on), ANYTHING - then YOU are the goat, and it reflects badly on YOU. If you supply a new garment and stitch on new material, then you can give the customer something you and they can both be proud of.

I hope you passed on the job.


----------



## impact (Aug 2, 2007)

We use a number 11 scalpel blade to cut the bobbin stitches. Cut the bobbin stitches in an upward motion then pull out the top stitches with tweezers, ladies eyebrow tweezers are best.


----------



## wm8c (May 31, 2011)

A small seam ripper works great or the small electric trimmers work well too but that is one design I would say no to and run! You will likely have issues and it will take so long, the amount you need to charge to make it worth your while would be very expensive. Your choice, but that's not a money maker. Sell them a new shirt and embroidery with it, that's what you are in business for, not removing designs. $35 per hour shop rate to remove it?


----------



## Susanscarb (May 13, 2013)

Sell him a seam ripper for $2.00 and tell him good luck. Don't take out any job you didn't screw up. You risk ruining the garment and customer will be unhappy.


----------



## onthegosue (Dec 7, 2010)

Because you are new to the business I'd never advise turning down an opportunity to make a client for life. Impress this guy and he will tell everyone he knows and so on. That isn't to say you have to take on every rip out and repair/replace job, but a fire department could have a lot of potential. 

I do these jobs all the time. Time consuming? YES! But I sit with the family and pick away.

I've come up with a solution that works for me every time. I have a lamp/magnifier that I use and highly recommend for lines, lettering etc. Get a New Razorblade and press (not slice) over the bobbin lines to release. Then pull the embroidery with tweezers from the front. And for the rest I do use the stitch eraser around the outer edges and then seam ripper and tweezers to pull out the bobbin thread. Depending on the type, it's usually smooth pulling. There's far less damage to the garment if you are careful not to grab it while pulling threads. 

There is sure to be some damage. Of course client should always be advised prior to beginning. If you are to replace a name with a new one: go through a design book and look for a similarly sized "patch" base and lay that underneath the new name in either a thread that matches exactly to the garment or one that may highlight or compliment other embroidery. Use an iron-on fusable web from local sewing store to fuse all the bits together, trim the fuzzies, use a good heavy backing in color that supports the garment. You'll really have to be an amazing hooper, and trace, trace, trace some more. But I've been very successful with this and can tell you how devoted a client becomes! They sing your praises and you build a business!


----------



## Graced136 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry to be a bit late with answer.
We do this often - unfortunately.
The trick we use is to get a surgical scalpel blade and cut the bobbin thread on the underneath of the lettering. That will be in the centre of the columns. If you haven't done before, take your time and be gentle. Never try and cut from the top. After you have cut the bobbin gently scratch off from the top with fingernails. After steam or wet and iron the area. When restitching use soluble topping.
This would normally all take about 10 minutes max.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

I would tell the customer that I would not take the risk of destroying his shirt. If the customer insists I would make it very clear that I am not taking any responsibility if the shirt gets damaged. Or suggest a shirt that would be close to what he has since you can't replace it. If you just go ahead and try to do this without your customer agreeing to release you from responsibility and the shirt gets damaged they will hold you responsible.


----------



## mickeymike (Jan 29, 2008)

Even if you could remove it. It would probably be cheaper to by a new shirt.


----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)

after you remove the stitches I would do a small oval or rectangular background fill, the same color as the garment to shore it up. then embroider the new name over that. good luck!


----------

